# Router Inlay Questions.



## Alan Sweet (May 27, 2015)

In the past, I have put inlays on boxes, valances and even the top of one chest of drawers. In all cases, I used a router and the Porter-Cable bushing, collar and 1/8" bit. Using the standard templates, bowtie, heart, etc., it is a fairly straight forward and easy process. Life is limited to the available templates.

But, I have a non-standard task, I guess. I would like to make some custom templates. I tried with a scroll saw, but by the time I develop the appropriate scroll saw skills, I'll probably be too old to be able to operate any wood shop tools.

So, does anyone have any suggestions about making or buying custom templates for doing router inlay work?


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2015)

Alan, from what I'm reading in your post what makes the most sense would be to find somebody with a 3D printer or a CNC machine to make some patterns for you. I know there are some guys on here that could help you out. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2015)

A laser engraver will cut plexiglass for templates too.


----------



## HomeBody (May 28, 2015)

Learn to cut the designs with your router freehand. The sky will be the limit. Gary


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 28, 2015)

Gary, that is another skill that probably belongs on my ToDo list. But, it is already longer than will ever finished.

CNC machines sound like the best option to get inlay templates made.


----------



## CodyC (May 28, 2015)

You can use the router and inlay kit to make templates if you have a bandsaw or even a coping saw. Print a design or draw one on paper. Stick the paper to 1/4" MDF, cut out the design and clean up the edge with sandpaper. (MDF sands very easily) Next use double stick tape to adhere the design to more 1/4" MDF then use the 1/8" bit in your router (without the bushing) to create the negative template.

Making the positive (solid) template by cutting around the outside is much easier than using the scroll saw to cut out a negative design. The hardest thing to do with a scroll saw is cut a straight line.


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 28, 2015)

When it comes to band saws and scroll saws, I guess I'm challenged by most regular figures for custom size; ovals, hexagons, egg shapes, .. I'm a champ at standard sized bow ties.

Actually, the nice thing about the Porter-Cable routing collar and bushing is that you only need one template. Use the bushing and collar to make and clean the inlay depression. Remove bushing. Use same template to to make the insert. That part is really simple.

Its making the custom template that has me stymied.


----------

